# Person claming to have bred terns ????



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hey read this ... look at the link within the ad... he claims to have bred them....
he has also stolen Pedros pic... i have alreay contacted with questions..

MOD CAN I POST IN CLASSIFIEDS TOO?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/pet/82274018.html

this is the link within the origanal posting LOOK...........

http://seattle.craigslist.org/for/82196210.html


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

its a mix of a redbelly and tern







funny stuff


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Hmmm, could it be possible since some argue that the tern is essentially a rb with different coloration?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

timmy said:


> Hmmm, could it be possible since some argue that the tern is essentially a rb with different coloration?
> [snapback]1095560[/snapback]​


Frank has made many references to a man in Ohio who managed to inter-breed reds and Ternetzi variation together. It is very possible; but is it probable?

Things that just make ya go Hmmmm; seeing proof is always a good method to validate such a claim.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, could it be possible since some argue that the tern is essentially a rb with different coloration?
> ...


i concur, i will purchase them if he will contact me with some proof.........


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I just read the post, and he makes reference to using the eggs for some kind of school work. If this is true there must be some traceability for the scholastic work ex (parents, pics, breeding video, fry development, physiological data or whatever the object to the school project was). Just don't get fooled over something with no tangible proof.

Good luck and I truly hope it is an accurate statement. Many piranha hobbyists and enthusiast would enjoy the release of the factual interbreeding of Various P.Nattereri species.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hmmm i remeber hereing that someone mixed terns and reds and it turned into reg reds cuz of the tern being a ressive trait


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Tibs said:


> hmmm i remeber hereing that someone mixed terns and reds and it turned into reg reds cuz of the tern being a ressive trait
> [snapback]1097269[/snapback]​


hmm so not worth buying huh?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Personally, I see nothing in this topic that has to do with breeding piranhas. Alot of personal opinions with no substance. I recommend we get back to what this forum is about, breeding piranhas that are being bred or being worked on to get them to spawn. This is more a buy and sell topic than actual breeding topic.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Personally, I see nothing in this topic that has to do with breeding piranhas. Alot of personal opinions with no substance. I recommend we get back to what this forum is about, breeding piranhas that are being bred or being worked on to get them to spawn. This is more a buy and sell topic than actual breeding topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Harvey,
I did respond to your add, I do want these fish to go. I am not really into keeping these. I have 5 very very large, crosses. I used them in my lab. they are all paired into 2+2+1. which are 2 males and 3 females. These are again ready to lay eggs. These look more like reds, with no red under their belly. more blackish color. they are very very destructive in nature.

I used these fish to do a small research for transgenic mutations from their eggs. I had cloned some fish babies using Green fluoroscent protein GFP). they glow at night. I destroyed them after i was done wiht my work. If you are serious, let me know. I pulled out that add from craigslist as i had decided to keep them for myself.

I originally owned, 5 caribas, 5 trenitzi, 5 reds X Trenitz (suspects), I destroyed the trenitzi's (this was an accident), donated caribas to the lab (still nice and grown). and i want to get some general fish for myself, and i am selling these Redz's.

if i have someone who wants them i could have em, But i will be not responsible for any activities since after the transaction.
Thanks you again

DOES THIS WORK FOR YA ?

he has replied.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Interesting. Too bad he can't spell ternetzi properly.







But the clue here is "suspect" which is indeed suspect in the conclusion.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive seen them in person and can verify that they are just regular REDS!

BUYER BEWARE........

CLOSED!


----------

